# Help with Paph. moquettianum



## PreSam (Jul 7, 2011)

I just got myself a moquettianum today and though it seemed a bit limp when it arrived, I've revived it thanks to the high humidity of the monsoons. So I guess that means that the root system is fine. The 3 inch pot arrived half filled with media which is a mix of burnt earth pellets, pumice and a little coal with styrofoam at the base. The plant has leaves which are 15-18 cm long. I have it sitting on a tray on top of my aquarium which is shaded for the most part of the day and receives 50% sunlight from 8 t0 10 am.

Coming to my climate, I live in Calicut, Kerala, India which is a high humidity area wedged between the Western Ghat mountains and the Arabian Sea. We receive the South West Monsoon from June to September and Jan to Mar are the months we do not receive any rainfall at all, yet humidity hovers at around 50% even then. Temperatures range from 29 t0 34 degrees Celsius during the day and 22 to 30 degrees during the night.

I'd like to know how I should proceed with taking care of the plant from here vis a vis feeding, light requirements, watering and anything else that hasn't struck me as important.

Thanks in advance.
Prejith.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2011)

Welcome to Slippertalk, PreSam!

Maybe this page will help you:
http://slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/cochlopetalum/moquetteanum/index.html


----------



## Howzat (Jul 7, 2011)

My only concern is your night temperature of 22-30. I would have liked, if you can bring this down to say 18. mocquetteanum 's natural habitat is in the range of 600-1000m in central and west java. Good luck.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome to ST, Prejith..  Nice moquet. IMHO you should add more medium. The roots look pretty exposed. 

Howard, I grow cochlos and all other paphs (which come from various elevations) with a night temperature similar to Prejith's location without problems.


----------



## PreSam (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Dot, Howard and Li.
I did fill the pot with more medium up to the junction between the leaves and roots. Another thing I'd like to know is about the source of Calcium. Is it okay to use egg shells ? What about writing chalk-the ones used on blackboards? Can that be used too ?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2011)

Don't know for sure, but eggshells should be fine if they've been cleaned well. If any organic matter is left on them, it might be a breeding place for pathogens. 

I think chalk has binders in it -- I wouldn't use it personally. 

Crushed oyster shell is a pretty standard source. Pet supply stores should carry it.


----------



## PreSam (Jul 8, 2011)

I can get oyster shells as I live in a coastal town. Thanks Dot.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 9, 2011)

PreSam said:


> I can get oyster shells as I live in a coastal town. Thanks Dot.



Make sure they're well washed to get rid of the salt. Probably easier and cheaper to get the pre-packaged shell grit sold for birds.


----------



## PreSam (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks Ozpaph. As an alternative, can I grow it in white marble chips? I have plenty of leftover slabs from construction that i could break into tiny pieces.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2011)

Marble won't hold any water, and it won't release calcium. Why do you think it would be a good medium?


----------



## Howzat (Jul 11, 2011)

As for a source of calcium most people I know use Dolomite. I use ground lime stone (it looks and feels like coarse sand), as it is cheap ($12 for 25kg bag ) ready to use and you can give a lot of this to the mix of your media. It will stay in the pot and keep the PH out of the acid zone. Or you can always hammer and crush your own, but back breaking excercise. It only releases a miniscule of calcium in the water. Imagine in the limestone caves where you find stalagtite/stalagmite. Good Luck.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 11, 2011)

Howzat said:


> As for a source of calcium most people I know use Dolomite. I use ground lime stone (it looks and feels like coarse sand), as it is cheap ($12 for 25kg bag ) ready to use and you can give a lot of this to the mix of your media. It will stay in the pot and keep the PH out of the acid zone. Or you can always hammer and crush your own, but back breaking excercise. It only releases a miniscule of calcium in the water. Imagine in the limestone caves where you find stalagtite/stalagmite. Good Luck.



where do you get ground limestone???
have you used it with brachy's (or others)?
how much do you use?

thanks


----------



## PreSam (Jul 11, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Marble won't hold any water, and it won't release calcium. Why do you think it would be a good medium?



I was thinking since marble is porous it could hold some water. I didn't think the Calcium wouldn't be available since it was so easy to break it up.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 11, 2011)

A lot of people use bark + marble chips in OZ...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't think marble is porous. Maybe you are thinking of a different stone? like diatomite?

People who use marble chips us it for drainage in another more porous media, like bark or coconut chips.


----------



## Heather (Jul 11, 2011)

Just wanted to say hello and welcome! I think you are our first member from India!


----------



## Howzat (Jul 11, 2011)

Ozpaph said:


> where do you get ground limestone???
> have you used it with brachy's (or others)?
> how much do you use?
> 
> thanks



Hi OzPaph
Here in perth I bought it from local fertiliser outlets. Many years ago I bought it from RichGro retail outlet then 2 years ago I bought it from the "Mirko Brothers" fertiliser company. Ask some retail outlet in Brisbane. I don't know if Bunnings sells them.


----------



## Howzat (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry OzPaph about your next questions.
Yes , I have used and still using it on all my paphs except delenatii and all my Phrags. This advice on delenatii sticked to my head ever since I first grew Paph 25 years ago, an article, (I can't remember the name) which said "do not give lime to delenatii".
I gave liberal amount of ground limestone to my mix, say 2 chinesefood container for every bag (50 litre) of pine bark. Only when you dip the whole pot in water, for whatever reason, does the ground limestone flow out of the pot with the water. But otherwise I would top it up every 6 months or a year with about 10 ml. I only repot every 3 years or if necessary.
Before I used this I did some experiment (abt 20 years ago) with 4 pots of same plants (I think it was lowii) . I added one wth a teaspoonful, the second with 1 spoon ful , the third with half a handful and the fourth with about 100ml in 125ml pots. After 6 months there was not much difference at all in the growth of all 4 plants. So I thought that ground limestone is not detrimental to growth. The only good thing is that I do not have to repot every year like before.


----------



## PreSam (Jul 12, 2011)

Heather said:


> Just wanted to say hello and welcome! I think you are our first member from India!



Thank you Heather. Cool!!!! I didn't know that. Lets hope more of my friends from around the world join us.


----------



## PreSam (Jul 12, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I don't think marble is porous. Maybe you are thinking of a different stone? like diatomite?
> 
> People who use marble chips us it for drainage in another more porous media, like bark or coconut chips.



Nope, I'm definitely talking of marble. Marble is known to stain if you don't wipe off spilled coffee or ink immediately. Doesn't that go to prove it's porous. Coconut chips are out of the question for me because of the high humidity which causes rot to set in quite fast. 

Here's a link that you might find interesting. It is on page 11 of the pdf document.


----------



## PreSam (Jul 12, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> A lot of people use bark + marble chips in OZ...



I will keep you posted on the results of growing in marble chips alone.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2011)

PreSam said:


> Nope, I'm definitely talking of marble. Marble is known to stain if you don't wipe off spilled coffee or ink immediately. Doesn't that go to prove it's porous. Coconut chips are out of the question for me because of the high humidity which causes rot to set in quite fast.
> 
> Here's a link that you might find interesting. It is on page 11 of the pdf document.



I don't see a link, but I would be interested in reading this.


----------



## PreSam (Jul 12, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I don't see a link, but I would be interested in reading this.



My mistake Dot. Here goes.

http://www.cymorchids.com.au/Cymbidium News/Cym News May 2008.pdf

I enjoy it when the discussion goes this way. Gives us a forum where we can always learn something new.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, that is very interesting. Certainly different from what I thought. So are you going to try to grow your plants in plain marble chips? If so, please do keep us posted on how things are going.


----------



## PreSam (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes, I will. I'll be keeping a close watch on the plants and if it doesn't seem to be going the right way I'll let you know.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome from NYC! moquettianum will tease you by starting to spike and then make you wait for 6-8 months before blooming! Enjoy!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 14, 2011)

> moquettianum will tease you by starting to spike and then make you wait for 6-8 months before blooming!



I thought all cochlos are pretty fast in spike development...  Are you sure you're not mixing it up with malipoense?


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 14, 2011)

PreSam said:


> Nope, I'm definitely talking of marble. Marble is known to stain if you don't wipe off spilled coffee or ink immediately. Doesn't that go to prove it's porous. Coconut chips are out of the question for me because of the high humidity which causes rot to set in quite fast.
> 
> Here's a link that you might find interesting. It is on page 11 of the pdf document.



Why not use treefern as a potting medium instead of coconut or bark.

Paphman910


----------



## Ernie (Jul 15, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Welcome from NYC! moquettianum will tease you by starting to spike and then make you wait for 6-8 months before blooming! Enjoy!



I agree with Paphioboy. Cochlos usually stay on a pretty consistent pace for spike development for us.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 15, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> I thought all cochlos are pretty fast in spike development...  Are you sure you're not mixing it up with malipoense?


Hmmm, you may be right! Thanx.


----------

